# Itajaí (SC) - Conhecendo os maiores edifícios do Segundo maior PIB Catarinense



## Robsonguerracorretor (Aug 17, 2018)

Começando pelo Skyline:
DJI_0016 (2) by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr
DJI_0017 (2) by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr
DJI_0004-3 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr
DJI_0010-8 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr
DJI_0391 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr
0D2B1A59-416F-4FFD-AF9C-F98119257A28 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr

Alguns na Praia Brava, um dos bairros mais caros do Brasil:
2F52610F-8E60-4B22-AC7D-F883C55132DD by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
7EAF2E3E-5A05-4567-B550-1E3BF54BB47C by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
FBB766BF-4D8C-4627-910C-813B58B177E9 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
9DEF9839-C93C-4070-840C-823D5F8583C2 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
7182C044-6812-46F6-A046-4C0966F0ADB6 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
D23CE1B8-9BE7-43F7-9475-243CABDB682D by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
3CBD1592-34F0-4AE3-A4C3-3A30AE575A1A by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
79DF2E13-0428-4B3C-B839-E4253E5A1545 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
9634CDEF-7107-4339-AF62-8C771696233A by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
698313D9-C0C6-4493-8372-C1D4EADFEE95 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
696610EF-AE26-4BB4-BB4E-D4235FA62F92 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr









@daniellunelli[/QUOTE]

Esse quase saiu, do studio Porsche 
EA168AFD-D60D-4B37-A7EE-D310BB4A23EA by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
DFAF41AA-EAB5-41AB-A11B-FA2D1342B132 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr


----------



## Robsonguerracorretor (Aug 17, 2018)

Alguns lançamentos 
08DDE242-C4DC-41E9-A6A6-453F7218B8C7 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
32865C31-85AE-4E96-8407-BE18CEA0B104 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
7E1F8C5A-41C4-48BA-BFA2-3579BECF63BF by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
18BBA95E-C228-4D17-998B-AFD7E1F8ACCD by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
CDEF306E-2962-4BE0-9ECE-56EE48C12D2A by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
D89FE3CA-B892-4FBC-94A2-6FF22A0D1264 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr


----------



## Robsonguerracorretor (Aug 17, 2018)

9B56C1A7-6CE8-454C-B58A-22F974CD2CA4 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
B75C99C3-4539-43D2-9DC4-D10BFF319A8A by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
CDC5A7BD-36A5-48EE-8AEF-EFCDDB25DB2A by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
479A3510-E33C-4CC9-AB56-FB297B1942E6 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
123FA503-E52B-400F-94F4-7BA5B77165B3 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
99311203-C05A-40CB-8A6E-ADB1C2B3D4DF by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
4BC9C969-69A4-45FE-A244-05C0428CA0C2 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
B382BD28-5165-4983-8322-384A9FEC1E0C by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
E3963DD9-B8E3-462F-BE7E-ED59F4B66E7D by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
DA543389-99FB-4DA5-A8A8-0255EF7C0E6E by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
5AFF9E8D-543D-4F39-AA17-8957CEF6ACCA by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
B917E64D-457C-49B4-B89E-58BD7BA7B67B by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
C3D6A9E9-87FC-4CAE-906A-F9B819191650 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
07872374-5F95-4BB5-8697-1BCDCEB91330 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
4F0218F3-257F-48EB-8411-5754F2278383 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
AA8AEE11-404E-4FFD-9428-0B9F45852C30 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
0430D821-1A73-4660-80E1-01265D66C261 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
E7FFAD80-283E-43E6-94C8-87F7ABC9C7DF by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
A8A8AE26-A5C8-4AD3-ABED-446102627FD2 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
1C764678-1D4C-4480-AB18-30EF7529A3AB by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
B537BF1D-B895-4671-92BC-9C9E61E5FEDB by Robson Guerra, no Flickr


----------



## Robsonguerracorretor (Aug 17, 2018)

Bônus da cidade:
A badalada Praia Brava
E962ED8E-4561-4E78-AE0C-C2312F1A6EF7 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
2B54420B-5456-45EB-8F2D-E8C6F47262CE by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
89379ADE-E87D-4DCC-BDC2-70375BE93E0E by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
93AFCAC9-76BE-459A-9699-D2A1E7E57D77 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
97B9998B-0EC7-410C-BED9-D6E56EC5B899 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
02FB264B-F439-494C-A11A-37672C4B620B by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
7C072264-267E-498B-B1A5-1F6FFC2CC7D5 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
F9753356-1DAE-4A0E-B032-054E85E6DF07 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
1D4F3991-9BD0-4E0B-BFB2-F0A7D29B335D by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
698E6789-1D35-4ABC-90C4-26A1F5ACFED8 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
076E4C1D-9567-4529-849F-05F36720E4E8 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
31FBE02A-6F99-4ACB-B27A-5414CB919C73 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
83EAF27E-FDCC-4039-B3F0-F0255D395E58 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
1EF8BB0F-5703-4BBA-802F-E74BF0851849 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
0D2B1A59-416F-4FFD-AF9C-F98119257A28 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
E6756FFE-7075-4A0A-8414-5FABC53AC32F by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
12357EA0-3D08-47BB-866C-B10AF4CC06CE by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
A8A3DA5D-7A83-4A73-9D13-2975AF871389 by Robson Guerra, no Flickr
39729FC3-8C8C-499E-A4D0-DCD22E33645C by Robson Guerra, no Flickr


----------



## enderjaras (Apr 21, 2015)

Thread bem completo mostrando muito bem como Itajaí se agigantou, fora a Brava... eu acho fantástica a orla de BC vista da Praia Brava. Ótima seleção de fotos, obrigado por compartilhar :cheers:


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Parabéns Robson por registrar essa grande Itajaí.
Estão surgindo vários prédios interessantes na cidade, a cada ano que se passa está mais bonita, bem cuidada, um grande exemplo à outras cidades portuárias pelo Brasil.
A Praia Brava é um dos meus destinos preferidos de Itajaí juntamente com a orla que segue da Praia de Cabeçudas até a Beira Rio.


----------



## WestUnion (Jan 11, 2019)

Baita cidade de SC, uma pena que o Porsche não tenha saído.


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Itajaí está irreconhecível para quem não vai á cidade desde o inicio dos anos 2000.

Parabéns.


----------



## Robsonguerracorretor (Aug 17, 2018)

Ela não cresceu tanto no quesito populacional quanto as vizinhas Navegantes, BC etc mas se fortaleceu muito economicamente, nem BC tirou o público alto padrão da cidade


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Potência SC;


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Uma delícia de cidade, muito completa em comércio e serviços e bem posicionada logisticamente. O porto e a catedral impressionam pelo tamanho e beleza. Essa região da foz do Itajaí ainda vai crescer muito, só falta reposicionarem o aero de Navegantes, corrigir alguns viadutos da 101 e triplicar alguns trechos.

Sou suspeito pra falar da Brava, é minha praia preferida do Brasil e estou sempre batendo ponto no Warung. Gente jovem, bonita, descolada e divertida. É um local especial pra mim.

Sugiro apenas que redimensione as fotos muito grandes, se possível.

Obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## soruco (Dec 5, 2006)

So precisa se livrar dessa fiacao aerea do demonio. De resto, parabens pela cidade. Bem pujante!!


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

População de Itajaí ao longo dos censos:
Ano.....Urbana.........Total.......Emancipações
1872.....................22.513
1890.....................13.376.....Blumenau, Brusque e Camboriú* 
1900.....................15.817
1910.....................21.671
1920.....................33.327
1940.....16.285.......44.204
1950.....23.969.......52.057
1960.....38.889.......55.515.....(Penha {Piçarras}) Luis Alves e Ilhota
1970.....54.054.......63.139.....Navegantes
1980.....78.753.......86.456
1991....114.555.....119.631
2000....141.950.....147.494
2010....173.452.....183.372
2018....204.021.....215.895

* As emancipações dessas cidades levaram consigo praticamente todo o Médio e Alto Vale que pertenciam ao município de Itajaí.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Chega a assustar ver o quanto Itajaí se transformou em pouco mais de uma década. Irreconhecível. 

Crível que se reinvente ainda mais nos próximos anos. A cidade tem um orçamento mto bom, precisa apenas saber investir melhor, tornando-a mais agradável e funcional.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Gostei desses envidraçados. Cidade potência.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show....


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Cidade maravilhosa!! Parabéns!!


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Está muito bonita Itajaí! Valeu pelas lindas fotos Robson.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Impressionante como a cidade mudou na última década tornando-se uma das protagonistas em SC, lembra Floripa em algumas fotos mais uma bela cidade catarinense. Obrigado por compartilhar .


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Caraca, que cidade impressionante, um crescimento fantástico, belos edifícios, sendo belos comerciais, e os residenciais tem alguns no estilo BC, linda cidade, onde meu pai nasceu em 1939.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Incrível as cidades do interior catarinense.


----------

